# CALLING ALL ENGLISH TEACHERS!! Expat English Teachers Research!



## JamesUoS

My name is James and I’m an International Business student in my final year at the University of Sussex in the UK. I’m currently conducting research for my dissertation project and I was wondering whether any of the teachers at your language school would be interested in participating.
Having previously worked as an English teacher in Córdoba for more than 4 years, I have decided to focus my research on the experiences and adaptation of expatriate workers to foreign cultures and working environments and also on the possible HR policies which may encourage adaptation.
For my research, I’m looking for expat teachers who are:

• currently teaching in Spain

• willing to participate in an interview of around 30 minutes talking about their "*top 5*" challenges of living and working in Spain and how they tackled these challenges. This will be conducted via Zoom.

The research will also include a short survey for the manager of the language school about policies that may aid the adaptation of expatriate teachers (e.g. training, cultural events, conferences, support with finding accommodation, help with language, etc.). This could be translated into Spanish if necessary.

All information will, of course, be treated confidentially and anonymously.
I would really appreciate your participation in this interesting research, and I would be extremely grateful if you could share this post with any teachers (at your school or in other schools) who might be interested in participating. Anyone who is interested should contact me by email:

[email protected]

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------

